# Getting Corporate contacts



## KCsnowman (Jan 8, 2010)

Has anybody dealt with getting hired by out of state companies, or corporations for stuff like furniture stores, dealerships, or retail stores? I would like to find out how to locate these people to acquire more accounts in my area. A lot of the landscape companies that I help out, say they get these contracts through phone calls from people out of state. I'm confused!


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

KCsnowman;949961 said:


> Has anybody dealt with getting hired by out of state companies, or corporations for stuff like furniture stores, dealerships, or retail stores? I would like to find out how to locate these people to acquire more accounts in my area. A lot of the landscape companies that I help out, say they get these contracts through phone calls from people out of state. I'm confused!


Do some research like everyone else has done. Seems you just joined Plowsite to get easy info.


----------



## KCsnowman (Jan 8, 2010)

*Thanks for nothing*

Im glad to see that you would rather waste time responding negatively, than just read on and keep your thoughts to yourself. And if you do nothing but pick on new members for asking questions, I see your real concerned about the site's success.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

KCsnowman;951804 said:


> Im glad to see that you would rather waste time responding negatively, than just read on and keep your thoughts to yourself. And if you do nothing but pick on new members for asking questions, I see your real concerned about the site's success.


I see you would rather make your first posts asking for prices. How about you do some leg work and figure out your costs. BTW, I have NEVER asked hwo much to charge or what everyone else is charging. I'm real concerend on my success, not giving away pricing. Go ask your local competitors what they charge, i bet many of them will tell you to take a flying leap or they will give you a misleading figure.


----------



## KCsnowman (Jan 8, 2010)

My days are already completely booked with retail box store lots. NOBODY is stealing any lots. I was simply seeing what other were doing and how they were doing it. "If your good at what you do, you shouldn't worry about others taking it"


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

KCsnowman;951856 said:


> My days are already completely booked with retail box store lots. NOBODY is stealing any lots. I was simply seeing what other were doing and how they were doing it. "If your good at what you do, you shouldn't worry about others taking it"


So, why are you asking what everyone else charges? These days its all about prices, maybe nobody is taking your lots because you are cheap? You joined yesterday and your first posts were asking for what everyone else charges...why?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

KCsnowman;949961 said:


> Has anybody dealt with getting hired by out of state companies, or corporations for stuff like furniture stores, dealerships, or retail stores? I would like to find out how to locate these people to acquire more accounts in my area. A lot of the landscape companies that I help out, say they get these contracts through phone calls from people out of state. I'm confused!


its all bout getting in with someone in the right places.... i dont think theres and exact science as to how you meet these people... comes with time and good work..


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

Listen man do some searches on plowsite and you'll find some threads that discuss it. Then figure out your operating costs. And ask around your town if you don't know how to get them your probably not ready and you should sub for someone.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

KCsnowman;951856 said:


> "If your good at what you do, you shouldn't worry about others taking it"


You have no idea youngblood.... Being good may help you, but wont shield you from those looking to take whats not YOURS to begin with.


----------



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

Apparently some of you guys are tired because he didn't ask for prices, just on how other people contact these type of accounts for out-of-state owners with property's in his area. To answer your question, I would say, seek out the property's you would like to have and go into the store or whatever it may be and ask the manager who does the snow management and see where it goes from there


----------



## KCsnowman (Jan 8, 2010)

I appreciate someone defending my question, seems that most people here would rather critique than offer help. Thanks again, and I will try that approach.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

concreteguy;953293 said:


> Apparently some of you guys are tired because he didn't ask for prices, just on how other people contact these type of accounts for out-of-state owners with property's in his area. To answer your question, I would say, seek out the property's you would like to have and go into the store or whatever it may be and ask the manager who does the snow management and see where it goes from there


apparantly you havent read his other posts


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

KCsnowman;951856 said:


> My days are already completely booked with retail box store lots. "


Really? Then why are you asking how to get corporate info? Seems if the above statement is true, then you should already know the answer to your question. But maybe you are trying to bid against the companies that have subbed to you?

Are you a USM contractor?


----------



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

Then please explain what the bidding forum is for? Is it for people with a thousand posts and in business for ten years or is it for people trying to get into business and not to charge too little or too much. If in fact he doesn't charge enough, he's a lowballer,if over charges then he's a rip-off. Don't respond to his thread or give him bad info if you think he's your competition either way it doesn't matter. He will eventually have to come up with a bid that suits his business and thats for him to figure out. Maybe the moderators should just close this section.


----------



## KCsnowman (Jan 8, 2010)

*Respectful member relations*

I was not asking for competition purposes, It is just that in my area, there are a lot of corporate owned franchises that do not currently have plow services and need them. Asking the active manager has been a complete waste of time. THIS is why I was asking for HELP, "which is what this forum is for" to continuousely expand my snow income like everybody else wants to. I'm not sure why some menbers here think that there royalty or seniority, Everyone is after the same thing, TO KEEP THEIR BUSINESS AFLOAT DURING THE SLOW SEASON.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

KCsnowman;954650 said:


> I was not asking for competition purposes, It is just that in my area, there are a lot of corporate owned franchises that do not currently have plow services and need them. Asking the active manager has been a complete waste of time. THIS is why I was asking for HELP, "which is what this forum is for" to continuousely expand my snow income like everybody else wants to. I'm not sure why some menbers here think that there royalty or seniority, Everyone is after the same thing, TO KEEP THEIR BUSINESS AFLOAT DURING THE SLOW SEASON.


So, your saying there is alot of corporate companies that don't have anyone plowing their lots and you get no where with the manager? How can they get by with no plow service, haven't you guys had abve average snowfall this season so far? All of my accounts are full service in that we do just about all outdoor services for them thats how I got what I have. If the local manager, not assistant, will not give you the time a day, then usually you are sol. Your only saving grace would be to find out the district managers name and go from there but most of the time, they will not talk to you. What corporations are you looking at?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Well, isn't this a neat thread.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;955176 said:


> Well, isn't this a neat thread.


Where the [email protected] you been? No opinion on this topic? LOL


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;955176 said:


> Well, isn't this a neat thread.


My thoughts exactly. My dog is bigger than your dog.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dlcs;955183 said:


> Where the [email protected] you been? No opinion on this topic? LOL


Send me links my friend. Some of us have lives outside of plowsite.

Besides, MJD and Charles needed a break. Or is it brake? :laughing::laughing:

Whichever.

You've been doing a fine job so far, just thought I'd kick back and watch. 

No way Palmer, mine is way bigger.

PS We seem to have a new troll amongst us. Asking prices, then coming up with a line of BS that he has a whole boatload of contracts but wants more from a whole shipload that don't have contractors. I call *B*ig*S*chmitty on the whole thread. And the poster.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;955176 said:


> Well, isn't this a neat thread.


Ladies and Gentlemen........................

The NEW MARK OOMKES!!!!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;955201 said:


> Some of us have lives outside of plowsite.
> 
> .


Anybody I know.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JohnnyRoyale;955218 said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen........................
> 
> The NEW MARK OOMKES!!!!!!:laughing::laughing:


:redbounce ROFLMAO:laughing:


----------

